# POLL - Logic and plugins: happy with Monterey?



## Vik (Oct 11, 2021)

This isn't a poll about which OS you use for Logic, but which OS you use with Logic _and are happy with using_. I know Monterey isn't out yet, but I included it since the release may happen soon. It's possible to change your vote later.

Edit (2022):
The above isn't a suggestion about the OS itself being responsible for the issues one may have when updating an OS – the problems could be related to drivers that aren't updated, old plugins, new versions of DAWs that haven't been installed, DAW/plugin makers who haven't yet released updates that are compatible with new operating systems – and so on.

_Even if the reason behind problems that pop up after an OS install comes from, say, a driver or a combination of drivers+plugins, this poll could still be useful for those who want to get an impression of how successful a transition to a new OS would be. At the moment the poll tells us that only 6 users have voted for Monterey, but that doesn't necessaily mean that there are issues with Monterey. It could mean that relatively few users (who participate in the poll/this thread) have tried it yet – which could be useful info for those who can't or aren't willing to updating the OS unless many others have done so already._


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 11, 2021)

I downloaded from big sur. 

The only thing ill miss is the autosampler. 

but now in mojave i can use my virus TI. and other 32 bit plugs

Apple is really pushing too many updates that are making stuff obsolete and angering developers and users alike. 

But having been in high sierra for so long and going to big sur, i realized that there is absolutly nothing to gain on all of those mac os updates.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 11, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> But having been in high sierra for so long and going to big sur, i realized that there is absolutly nothing to gain on all of those mac os updates.


Maybe you're right!

I still use High Sierra on my Pro Tools computer and can't see any reason to upgrade. Nevertheless it's annoying that my iPhone ends up many generations ahead of my DAW computer (finally moved to Big Sur, fwiw so momentarily maybe in sync).

Problem is, whether you want to or not, unless your DAW computer ONLY does that one thing, sooner or later some program you use -- whether a notation program or Kontakt or something -- necessitates catching up. I just went to Big Sur so I can avoid the _next_ one, which is on the horizon.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 11, 2021)

JohnG said:


> Maybe you're right!
> 
> I still use High Sierra on my Pro Tools computer and can't see any reason to upgrade. Nevertheless it's annoying that my iPhone ends up many generations ahead of my DAW computer (finally moved to Big Sur, fwiw so momentarily maybe in sync).
> 
> Problem is, whether you want to or not, unless your DAW computer ONLY does that one thing, sooner or later some program you use -- whether a notation program or Kontakt or something -- necessitates catching up. I just went to Big Sur so I can avoid the _next_ one, which is on the horizon.



ha. same here. iphone is always up to the latest. but i cant even sync it anymore and itunes is now a mess.


----------



## Nicholas (Oct 11, 2021)

Cubase 11 is running smooth as f on Big Sur. I think it’s a really good OS, and it’s gonna be a while before I update again.


----------



## from_theashes (Oct 12, 2021)

I‘m still on Mojave and everything runs smooth. Don’t know if I should update to Catalina anytime soon. Would like to have the Apple TV app on my iMac… but that’s not my priority.


----------



## blinkofani (Oct 12, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> I downloaded from big sur.
> 
> The only thing ill miss is the autosampler.
> 
> ...


If you are on BS now you can use Logic 10.5 and AutoSampler is there now… finally.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 12, 2021)

blinkofani said:


> If you are on BS now you can use Logic 10.5 and AutoSampler is there now… finally.


oopss. misspled. I DOWNGRADED from big sur to mojave. 
it literally was a contest between the virus ti and the autosmapler.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 19, 2021)

I am running Catalina (_Update, Monterey now_) and extremely happy with it. Unble to run latest LogicPro, but maybe I'm moving on to DP anyway...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm on Big Sur, zero issues. I've actually never had issues on any of the poll options.


----------



## Ozinga (Nov 19, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> oopss. misspled. I DOWNGRADED from big sur to mojave.
> it literally was a contest between the virus ti and the autosmapler.


Logic Pro 10.5 should work on Mojave 10.14.6


----------



## Robg (Nov 20, 2021)

As of yesterday, I have updated my 27 inch iMac i9 to run Logic 10.7.1 under Monterey 12.0.1, having jumped all the way from Catalina/Logic 10.5. The reason for the update (initially trialed as an extra volume partition on the hard drive) was to see what problems might lie ahead when my new M1 Max Macbook arrives next month, presumably running Monterey.
(Note, I still have the Catalina backup and I also have a Mac Pro 5.1 running High Sierra, so it's not like I've jumped off a cliff)

Most of my AU audio effects plug ins are not yet available in Monterey although VI instrument plugins like Kontakt, Spitfire/BBCSO, OT Sine player, VE Pro and Spectrasonics (Omnisphere/Keyscape) have been recognised and seem to run ok. Absences I have noted so far include Vienna Instruments and East West.

To test how well Logic runs under this set up, I made a quick template using one track for each of all the instruments in Spitfire's BBCSO Core together with a range of Kontakt instruments such as Symphonic Destruction, Symphobia, Palette, LADD and Omnisphere. I recorded 4 bars of different midi (loosely base variations of "Mary had a little lamb") on each of 60 tracks and played it back while editing individual tracks. All works perfectly well with no glitches. The template plus system software
used about 48 MB Ram (the iMac has 128 MB RAM capacity) and the CPU usage was about 15%.

My only complaint about Monterey so far is that the middle button (of the red-yellow-green buttons on the top left of each window) appears dark brown in daylight mode. If that is the worst of the problems to come, I'll be very happy indeed.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 20, 2021)

Robg said:


> I have updated my 27 inch iMac i9


Is it a 2020?


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 20, 2021)

Robg said:


> As of yesterday, I have updated my 27 inch iMac i9 to run Logic 10.7.1 under Monterey 12.0.1, having jumped all the way from Catalina/Logic 10.5. The reason for the update (initially trialed as an extra volume partition on the hard drive) was to see what problems might lie ahead when my new M1 Max Macbook arrives next month, presumably running Monterey.
> (Note, I still have the Catalina backup and I also have a Mac Pro 5.1 running High Sierra, so it's not like I've jumped off a cliff)
> 
> Most of my AU audio effects plug ins are not yet available in Monterey although VI instrument plugins like Kontakt, Spitfire/BBCSO, OT Sine player, VE Pro and Spectrasonics (Omnisphere/Keyscape) have been recognised and seem to run ok. Absences I have noted so far include Vienna Instruments and East West.
> ...


I’m thinking about making this same jump in December. I do have Big Sur downloaded so I can install that instead if needed. That’s disappointing to hear that most effects plugins are not yet ready.


----------



## Robg (Nov 20, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Is it a 2020?


Yes. It a 3.6 GHz 10-core Intel i9, with a 2TB hard drive.
It's also an excellent platform for zoom meetings - a common thing here during Covid lock down.
(I'm from Melbourne Australia, where we hold the record for the longest lockdown period.)

BTW - I should retract that comment about audio effects plugs ins not working under Monterey. I think I have a problem with a connection to an external drive hub. I need to explore further, (but not while it's sunny outside!)


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 21, 2021)

Ozinga said:


> Logic Pro 10.5 should work on Mojave 10.14.6


thanks for this. turns out its tricky to get it. i had to trash logic, restart, go to apps, purchased, see the message that i need big sur, ignore and finally hit download latest compatible. 

boy did apple find some good hurdles to force people to upgrade. 

virus seems working as well as having autosampler and multi sampler. 

now i hope i can stay as long as possible but as soon as developers only start making plugins for m1 only, then ill sure have to upgrade. hopeful by then there will be a decent desktop apple silicon


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 21, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> now i hope i can stay as long as possible but as soon as developers only start making plugins for m1 only, then ill sure have to upgrade. hopeful by then there will be a decent desktop apple silicon


Don't worry, we have years of time left before it comes to that. Apple is still shipping Intel computers and they will be supported for years to come. By the time it gets to there M1 is a must have, I hope there will be quite a lot of Desktop Apple Silicon options..but honestly...I think its years away from having the best of those options personally, and even more years until your plugins won't run on intel anymore. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## apollinaire (Nov 21, 2021)

Ozinga said:


> Logic Pro 10.5 should work on Mojave 10.14.6


Yeah true, so autosampler works under Mojave


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 21, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> Don't worry, we have years of time left before it comes to that. Apple is still shipping Intel computers and they will be supported for years to come. By the time it gets to there M1 is a must have, I hope there will be quite a lot of Desktop Apple Silicon options..but honestly...I think its years away from having the best of those options personally, and even more years until your plugins won't run on intel anymore. Just my 2 cents.



darn it seems mojave end of life official support is like in a few day :/
Nov 30 2021






macOS 10.14 Mojave - End of Life - SCS Computing Facilities - Carnegie Mellon University


eol, mac, macos, el, mojave, 10.14, end, of, life, support, scs, scscf, apple




computing.cs.cmu.edu





im sure itll be a while but normally its random apps that wont be able to use or install. like photoshop some random email app , video editing apps etc. 
The release timetable seems around march we might see new desktop lineups.

For me specifically, its not being able to use the virus ti plugin. which is also access/kemper lack of will to update it. And a few 32bit plugs. oh well. 
I also have a mac mini which im slowly transitioning into. still intel and very fast. 
im sure the new m series will smoke it but nervous of the ram limit and price those will have. at least i have my mac pro to be used as a sampler for a while. 
but this system now with logic 10.5 and mojave is my goldilocks zone. 32 bit plugs, metal gpu, auto sampler/sampler .


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 31, 2022)

Hey guys! Can anyone with Monterey confirm everything runs smoothly? I have a 2017 MacBook Pro with Mojave currently and everything runs fine but I'm looking into getting a magic keyboard which annoyingly is only compatible with 11.3 and up 🙄🙄🙄

Cubase, Kontakt, UAD, Addictive Drums, FabFilter, Waves... Do they all work?

*Edit*
Sorry, just realized this is a Logic thread 😅

Any answers are still appreciated 😊


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 31, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> ha. same here. iphone is always up the latest. but i cant even sync it anymore and itunes is now a


@gsilbers 

I am using a 5,1 Mojave w/ a iPhone 7 ,I primarily use the phone to playback itunes when i travel.
Are you saying if i get a new phone theres a good chance the phone will not sync with the 5,1 Mac? 😱
Thanks


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 31, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @gsilbers
> 
> I am using a 5,1 Mojave w/ a iPhone 7 ,I primarily use the phone to playback itunes when i travel.
> Are you saying if i get a new phone theres a good chance the phone will not sync with the 5,1 Mac? 😱
> Thanks


Yeah. I have an iPhone SE 2 with the latest iOS and I can't sync it with my MacBook (Mojave) unless I update it to the latest MacOS so I switched to using Spotify exclusively.


----------



## jscheel (Feb 4, 2022)

Upgrading from Catalina to Monterey has been one of the worst computing experiences of my life, and I used to run Slackware linux on a Dell laptop in the early 2000s.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 4, 2022)

jscheel said:


> Upgrading from Catalina to Monterey has been one of the worst computing experiences of my life, and I used to run Slackware linux on a Dell laptop in the early 2000s.


I have this one to look forward to. What issues are use seeing? I had a pretty miserable transition from Mojave to Catalina, not just the loss of 32 bit software but it absolutely destroyed my iTunes music collection. Lost most of the metadata on 10,000s of tracks.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Feb 4, 2022)

Catalina was a catastrophe, Big Sur is at least not worse.
Monterey is just too new - unless you want to be a beta tester.
I would always stay one full version behind. Quality control isn't what it used to be anymore.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 4, 2022)

Wunderhorn said:


> Catalina was a catastrophe, Big Sur is at least not worse.
> Monterey is just too new - unless you want to be a beta tester.
> I would always stay one full version behind. Quality control isn't what it used to be anymore.


I can easily go to Big Sur instead and I’ve already downloaded it but the updates are so painful these days, even the so-called security updates, I’d almost rather go to Monterey and then not again for two or three systems hence. Unless Monterey is breaking too much stuff. At this point it won’t be till May in any case, so I have time. I currently have two computers on Mojave and one on Catalina.

ETA: once I got running on Catalina I rather liked it. It was just moving to it that was most painful.


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 4, 2022)

Impossible for me to separate/rate OS based on Logic alone... writing comes before music, and Apple axed the widgets which are integral to my way of writing... still on Mojave. Apple has a knack of fucking up a good thing.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 5, 2022)

I never had an macOS related issue with Logic and I used each Catalina, Mojave and Big Sur for a year. I have to say I find the setup of this poll rather stupid. because in most cases typical issues relate to a combination of software components. you can see this when people re-install the same macOS (after having issues) and the issues go away although the OS version has not changed. my advise: don't listen to those stupid polls. Update late (a year later is usually fine) and keep you system lean (do not install every software you want to try out). make a fresh macOS every 3 years, don't just update forever, you'll collect a lot of old stuff in your system folder which might cause issues later (this is typically the reason for the updates which fail).


----------



## Vik (Feb 5, 2022)

Most polls are everything but scientific and many may even be 'stupid', but this thread title/poll doesn't suggest that the OS, or only the OS, is to blame if something foes wrong after an update – so I added this to the initial post:


"The above isn't a suggestion about the OS itself being responsible for the issues one may have when updating an OS – the problems could be related to drivers that aren't updated, old plugins, new versions of DAWs that haven't been installed, DAW/plugin makers who haven't yet released updates that are compatible with new operating systems – and so on.

Even if the reason behind problems that pop up after an OS install comes from, say, a driver or a combination of drivers+plugins, this poll could still be useful for those who want to get an impression of how successful a transition to a new OS would be. At the moment the poll tells us that only 6 users have voted for Monterey, but that doesn't necessaily mean that there are issues with Monterey. It could mean that relatively few users (who participate in the poll/this thread) have tried it yet – which could be useful info for those who can't or aren't willing to updating the OS unless many others have done so already."

I could of course just remove the poll (I guess?), and keep the thread active – but IMHO the thread is slightly more useful with a poll than without one. Don't worry, I won't start a poll about removing the above poll or not.


----------



## jscheel (Feb 5, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I have this one to look forward to. What issues are use seeing? I had a pretty miserable transition from Mojave to Catalina, not just the loss of 32 bit software but it absolutely destroyed my iTunes music collection. Lost most of the metadata on 10,000s of tracks.


Hoooo boy. So, `suggestd` went crazy using 100% of one of my cpu cores, permanently. I ended up having to delete the files in `/Users/jscheel/Library/Biome/streams/restricted/ThirdPartyAppContent/local` to get it to behave. My computer started waking up for literally anything. Bring my phone too close to my computer, wake up. Get a call on my tablet, wake up. Sneeze too loud, wake up. And then, when it would wake up, it wouldn't go back to sleep on it own. I have a 16" mbp (intel) with a 5500m gpu. There are thousands of reports of it running the gpu too hot with an external display attached. Monterey was supposed to fix this, but it didn't. Half the time my computer goes into deep sleep, it fails to create the hibernation file and kernel panics. 9/10 times I wake my machine up, my external monitor's color profile is wrong. I have to toggle nightshift on and off, or anything else that causes the color profile to refresh, to get it to fix itself. And one of the worst: typing performance when on the integrated gpu has completely degraded to the point that I cannot run my computer on the integrated card, which isn't so great for battery life. I've tracked it down to macOS aggressively throttling the integrated gpu. It's literally impossible for me to type effectively when on the integrated gpu. If I force the gpu to stop throttling so heavily (for example, by running a video in quicktime in the background), the typing performance picks back up and works perfectly. I also have a battery issue but that isn't os related. Anyways, I spent 2 hours on the phone with a senior apple tech discussing these problems (primarily the typing performance one). He filed a few bugs, but I have zero hope they will fix it.


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 5, 2022)

I’ve never been so far behind on my OS, but I’m staying firmly planted in Mojave 10.14.6. I just have too much I depend on that gets broken or unreliable in Catalina or later. A finely tuned Apple cart, if you will. 

As others have said, Apple’s rapid and constant OS changes are making life miserable for pro users and developers in recent years, and it’s getting unsustainable.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 5, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> As others have said, Apple’s rapid and constant OS changes are making life miserable for pro users and developers in recent years, and it’s getting unsustainable.


Apple is changing architectures, and I see good reasons for them to do that on the whole (and not just for the sake of profit, but to improve the performance of the machines) even if it causes me personally considerable pain and may make my work harder in the short and medium term. And we do have the option of freezing machines, basically turning them into fixed hardware workstations, and buying a new machine to handle whatever new software comes along that we find we need. That complicates set up, of course, and some of us have recently been able to experience the joys of running everything on one computer, but many of us regularly use external hardware any way, and additional computers as sample servers has long been a common practice.

I'm also not sure that the pace of Apple's system upgrades is a bad thing for developers, who get to blame Apple for planned obsolescence, breaking the old plugin that requires you to purchase an upgraded new version or something else entirely. All the plugins that are not going to be moved to the new architecture also open space for innovation, so it's not all a negative, even if it will require change and so be painful.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 5, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> I’ve never been so far behind on my OS, but I’m staying firmly planted in Mojave 10.14.6. I just have too much I depend on that gets broken or unreliable in Catalina or later. A finely tuned Apple cart, if you will.
> 
> As others have said, Apple’s rapid and constant OS changes are making life miserable for pro users and developers in recent years, and it’s getting unsustainable.


I've ALWAYS been way behind on my OS. Like you, I've been firmly on Mojave for years. Reason? Everything works and I don't miss any new features...my work flow suits me fine.

Until some product comes along that I simply cannot do without and it forces me to upgrade my OS (which is inevitable) I'm fine right where I am.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 5, 2022)

I’m another person parked in Mojave. I’m using a 5,1 Mac Pro which runs well with this OS with both DP and Logic. I’m also a heavy iTunes user and I don’t want to jeopardize using my library as it currently works well. Recently I was considering getting a new iPhone as my iPhone7 battery is starting to lose its charge a bit sooner than I like but a few people here have reported that they are having sync issues with newer iphones and older Macs using an older OS like Mojave so I’m unfortunately feeling like getting a newer iPhone might be counterproductive as I listen to music on my phone fanatically. My iTunes library took years to develop,it’s approaching 3000 cd’s of music imported as wav files and losing the ability to use iTunes at home with the metadata intact and have the ability to sync my phone when I’m out and about would be a real problem.
Currently my iOS on my phone is 14.51 which works so I really don’t want to even update my phone anymore, I wish Apple didn’t make this so difficult for users……….


----------



## apollinaire (Feb 5, 2022)

I loved Mojave and was terrified of moving to Catalina. I'm also a LPX/iTunes/iPhone user. My iTunes library is massive (approx 750 gigs) and took 20 years to make (and still going), so that was my main concern. I have to say though, the move wasn't too bad. I didn't lose my custom playlists and everything is intact. Only minor things like view setting got messed up. Whats cool with my new iPhone 13 (w/ 1tb of memory) is that I can fit my entire iTunes music library on it, if I want to! 

I'm now contemplating moving to Big Sur so I keep LPX updated with the latest version - Also, now that Apogee has FINALLY updated their older I/O's to Big Sur.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 5, 2022)

NYC Composer said:


> Until some product comes along that I simply cannot do without and it forces me to upgrade my OS (which is inevitable) I'm fine right where I am.


There are some new things in Logic that would be nice to have. Even more, there are things in Final Cut Pro and Motion that would be very nice to have and fix some basic bugs I encounter all the time. So there's this juggling that takes place and I have to decide whether to prioritize video or audio workflows, or move one task or the other to a second computer.



apollinaire said:


> I loved Mojave and was terrified of moving to Catalina. I'm also a LPX/iTunes/iPhone user. My iTunes library is massive (approx 750 gigs) and took 20 years to make (and still going), so that was my main concern. I have to say though, the move wasn't too bad. I didn't lose my custom playlists and everything is intact. Only minor things like view setting got messed up. Whats cool with my new iPhone 13 (w/ 1tb of memory) is that I can fit my entire iTunes music library on it, if I want to!


My iTunes library got completely wrecked in the move to Catalina, but that was also a new computer so it might well have been the migration assistant that messed up. The other computer would be a straight updating of the system, so it may well go much more smoothly. And since it would be backed up, presumably it could be rolled back if needed.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 5, 2022)

apollinaire said:


> I loved Mojave and was terrified of moving to Catalina. I'm also a LPX/iTunes/iPhone user. My iTunes library is massive (approx 750 gigs) and took 20 years to make (and still going), so that was my main concern. I have to say though, the move wasn't too bad. I didn't lose my custom playlists and everything is intact. Only minor things like view setting got messed up. Whats cool with my new iPhone 13 (w/ 1tb of memory) is that I can fit my entire iTunes music library on it, if I want to!
> 
> I'm now contemplating moving to Big Sur so I keep LPX updated with the latest version - Also, now that Apogee has FINALLY updated their older I/O's to Big Sur.




I guess the iPhone 13 syncs with your Mac because you’re using a recent OS. The MP5,1 officially stopped updating past Mojave. There are hacks to get past Mojave but I’m not that geeky and don’t want to even attempt something like that.


----------



## apollinaire (Feb 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I guess the iPhone 13 syncs with your Mac because you’re using a recent OS. The MP5,1 officially stopped updating past Mojave. There are hacks to get past Mojave but I’m not that geeky and don’t want to even attempt something like that.


I feel your pain! I have a hard keeping track of all the various compatibility issues lately. It does seem like new Apple OS's are happening way too quickly.


----------



## macmac (Feb 5, 2022)

I had been on Mojave and recently installed Big Sur on an external SSD and migrated my stuff to it. However, because my iTunes and Photos are on an external drive (and I didn’t want to have it duplicated on two OS drives), I expected it might be a problem if Big Sur updated iTunes’ format to no longer be Mojave-compatible). So I made a duplicate of my iTunes lib on the same external drive and used Mojave in the name, so that I could then direct the Mojave OS iTunes to use that one just in case the original became dead to Mojave. Big Sur still accesses it from the external drive, I did not move it to the Big Sur disk.

Big Sur surprisingly seems faster and smoother than Mojave (and I had been happy with Mojave). Nothing got broken, including iTunes. Booting into Mojave works well too.

The only thing is that when in Mojave, the Big Sur disk doesn't show as a startup disk option, so you have to choose it while in Big Sur, then it will default to that when you leave Mojave. There is a message that appears on the screen while in Mojave saying that the BS disk has components that are not readable in Mojave, or something to that effect.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 5, 2022)

I’m still on Mohave on both of my machines. I suspect they will stay that way. When the new iMac or Mac Mini Pro finally drops, I’ll be forced to Monterey on that machine, but I feel about Mohave like I once felt about Snow Leopard. It’s just rock solid.


----------



## paulmatthew (Feb 5, 2022)

Still on Mojave. It's been the most stable OS I've had so far.


----------



## jscheel (Feb 7, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> I’ve never been so far behind on my OS, but I’m staying firmly planted in Mojave 10.14.6. I just have too much I depend on that gets broken or unreliable in Catalina or later. A finely tuned Apple cart, if you will.
> 
> As others have said, Apple’s rapid and constant OS changes are making life miserable for pro users and developers in recent years, and it’s getting unsustainable.


I really didn't want to upgrade, but I've been trying to convince Apple that the fan issue is a fundamental flaw in the way they built their gpu pipeline. They refused to go to the next step of debugging until I upgraded. I has not been good.


----------



## kylejbaker (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi folks, I'm late to the party.. but i'm still on High Sierra.. and now its apparently too late to upgrade it? Any of you guys have a suggestion for a work around? there are currently 0 MacOS's avail to me in the app store. the machine is too old to run Monterey... suggestions? i cannot be the only one. (apparently I might have been able to pull this off last november if I had been paying attention.)

If it helps, I did get a newer macmini in 2020, but am uncertain of how to pull this off.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 23, 2022)

I was able to hack a 2008 Mac Pro up to Mojave with the help of a fellow with the screen name dosdude1. I think he goes by a different name now, but you should Google him.


----------



## kylejbaker (Feb 24, 2022)

NYC Composer said:


> I was able to hack a 2008 Mac Pro up to Mojave with the help of a fellow with the screen name dosdude1. I think he goes by a different name now, but you should Google him.


I may have seen that video...


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 24, 2022)

It worked for me and it wasn’t hard at all.


----------



## Vik (Jun 16, 2022)

Hi all,

is Monterey considered stable with Logic and Kontakt, Sine and the Synchron player now?


----------



## signalpath (Jun 16, 2022)

Vik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> is Monterey considered stable with Logic and Kontakt, Sine and the Synchron player now?


There are still some issues with individual plugins, at least from certain companies who haven't released product updates.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 16, 2022)

kylejbaker said:


> Hi folks, I'm late to the party.. but i'm still on High Sierra.. and now its apparently too late to upgrade it? Any of you guys have a suggestion for a work around? there are currently 0 MacOS's avail to me in the app store. the machine is too old to run Monterey... suggestions? i cannot be the only one. (apparently I might have been able to pull this off last november if I had been paying attention.)
> 
> If it helps, I did get a newer macmini in 2020, but am uncertain of how to pull this off.


You can get OS's going back to Yosemite. Obvioulsy your machine will only support whatever OS it was shipped with, but Apple does make older OS's available... You won't find them in the app store by default however, you need to follow one of their support links which will then trigger the app store to show you the OS you want to install:






How to download macOS


Download and install current or previous versions of the Mac operating system.



support.apple.com






*Big Sur*:
macappstores://apps.apple.com/us/app/macos-big-sur/id1526878132?mt=12

*Catalina*:
macappstores://apps.apple.com/us/app/macos-catalina/id1466841314?mt=12

*Mojave*:
macappstores://apps.apple.com/us/app/macos-mojave/id1398502828?mt=12

*High Sierra*:
macappstores://apps.apple.com/us/app/macos-high-sierra/id1246284741?mt=12

Dosdude1's method is for *older* machines no longer officially supported by Apple. From what I understand it's not recommended to use this to install an OS that *is* supported by your machine. (I might be wrong though, and you can do some digging around macrumors to confirm whether that's correct or not....)

The older vs newer is a very important distinction to make though (and is correct). You can't install an OS older than the one that shipped with your machine, Apple's always done this... So it does not work 'in-reverse'; it's only for installing newer OS's on old macs that Apple stopped supporting.

Either way it kind of makes sense to just go directly through Apple as then it's 'officially' supported by Apple if you find yourself needing support in the future...


----------



## Vik (Jun 16, 2022)

signalpath said:


> There are still some issues with individual plugins, at least from certain companies who haven't released product updates.


Thanks. I've had some problems with certain plugins on Big Sur as well... do you happen to know which plugins or companies that still aren't Monterey safe?


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 16, 2022)

Vik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> is Monterey considered stable with Logic and Kontakt, Sine and the Synchron player now?


I am running Logic and Kontakt with Monterey with no issues.


----------



## Vik (Jun 17, 2022)

jtnyc said:


> I am running Logic and Kontakt with Monterey with no issues.


Are you using any orchestral libraries? 

I'm curios about all this not only because I consider upgrading to Monterey now – I also wonder if the poll reflects the real numbers out there. If they do, exactly _why_ have so few of us (currently only 17.1%) chosen to use Apple's current MacOS – an operating system that was released almost 9 months ago?


----------



## ennbr (Jun 17, 2022)

I can't speak for others I switched to Monterey last October had one glitch with the midi drivers for my Motu Express XT that were fixed a few months later. 

My experience has been very good I also have over 800 effects plugins installed that I use on a regular basis and just about every player from all the major sample libs I'm running day to day. 
Bottom line as long as you keep your software up to date I don't find problems with plugins or sample libs and Monterey is running quite well.


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 17, 2022)

Vik said:


> Are you using any orchestral libraries?
> 
> I'm curios about all this not only because I consider upgrading to Monterey now – I also wonder if the poll reflects the real numbers out there. If they do, exactly _why_ have so few of us (currently only 17.1%) chosen to use Apple's current MacOS – an operating system that was released almost 9 months ago?


I am. Not full on orchestral templates, but i do have a few projects that are simnutaioniously running 10-15 instances of Kontakt running things like Spitfire Albions, 8Dio Anthology, Emotional Cello, various pianos, u-he synths, Omnisphere etc with no issues at all.

I jumped from Catalina to Monterey about 2 months ago. I stuck with Catalina for so long because my system was stable and I initially read a lot stuff regarding compatibility etc. Its been really good though with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## storyteller (Jun 17, 2022)

I used to upgrade about 6 months after a major OS release. But now that I have moved into a 4 server VEPRO setup, I’m finding I have basically zero desire to potentially mess up what is already working… especially since Monterey is a transitionary OS. I will probably just jump to Ventura once everything gets locked in with it.


----------



## signalpath (Jun 17, 2022)

Vik said:


> Thanks. I've had some problems with certain plugins on Big Sur as well... do you happen to know which plugins or companies that still aren't Monterey safe?


You'll find crucial compatibility information here: Sweetwater


----------



## Vik (Jun 17, 2022)

signalpath said:


> You'll find crucial compatibility information here: Sweetwater


The site seems to down now, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## signalpath (Jun 18, 2022)

Vik said:


> The site seems to down now, but thanks for the tip.


Same here. Accessing via _cached _google search seems to work.


----------



## Vik (Jun 18, 2022)

I have some libraries which are made for Kontakt 5 – like Performance Samples Con Moto. Does Monterey require Kontakt 6?

*edited​


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 18, 2022)

Vik said:


> I have some plugins which are made for Logic 5 – like Performance Samples Con Moto. Does Monterey require Logic 6?


Con Moto is a library and not a plug-in. And you probably mean Kontakt 5 and not Logic 5. In any case, from what I can see Con Moto_ was made_ with Kontakt 5 and works fine in Kontakt 6.


----------

